# Real Plant help needed



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

Hi

I have all plastic plants in my tank but read earlier about having maybe some floating plants to add abit more darkness to the tank for my p's.

How does these things work, do I take it they dont need soil at all? also how do I keep them ie do they need any foods or chemicals or light etc, if so what??

Any help or advice appreciated.

Thanks

Technium


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well my advice is to get any plants you like from your LFS and just let some float, mine do seem to do quite well, and I think they take stuff from the water to live.

we are working on plant factsheets, but untill then PFury does not have much plant info









here are some plant links

http://www.aquahobby.com/garden.html
http://www.tropica.dk/plant_print.asp
http://www.plantedtank.net/
http://www.frankmgreco.com/plantsno.htm


----------



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks Innes. :smile:

Im just curious about the floating ones as I dont want to have to mess about with the bottom of the tank again. If anyone has floating plants, can they post some advice pls?

Thanks again

Technium


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have never actially seen floating plants in my LFS but I always have regular plants floating in my tanks


----------



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

Yeah, just phoned my lfs and they dont have any but suggested just taking the weights of Wysteria (whats that?) and that will be ok. What do you think of that? any good?

Thanks again Innes

Technium


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Heres a peak pre-view of our plant forum









COMMON NAME: Water Wisteria 
SYN: Synnema triflorum 
FAMILY: Acanthaceae 
RANGE: Asia; India, Burma, Thailand, Malaysia 
AQUASCAPE: Middleground to background bunch plant 
HEIGHT: To 18" (45 cm) 
AH: From 16" (40 cm) 
WATER: bright 
LIGHT: pH: 6.5-7.5; 2-15 dH; 73-82°F (23-28°C) 
SUBSTRATE: plain gravel 
P: Cuttings, runners 
REMARKS: A lower temperature produces smaller leaves. 
DC: 4

















from here









from here


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

hi man, i know three type of floating plants very good for piranhas.
- eichornia crassipes, the "jacynthe" of water. (in french) is very good plant because she is with piranhas in the nature, and they like stay hidden under their and wait for a prey.
-two other plants but i dont' remind their name.
pic of echornia crassipes :








Bye, and say me if you don't understand that i write...


----------



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

sorry to sound vague but does this mean that this plant will or will not be ok to float on top of the water, the Wisteria im refering to.

Im trying to find out because I want to pick up some on my way home tonight. also do I need to put anything in the water, ie chemicals, what do they feed on and how much light would you suggest?

Thanks

Technium


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

What I suggest you do is pick a few differant types and see how they do, I think that the guy in your LFS has just chosen a plant at random, and you should just get the one you like the best.

plants are cheap, and it has more to do with the conditions in your tank than were they are in the water.
some plants will thirive in your water conditions, and some won't unless you know the conditions of your tank you cannot know what plants will do the best.

what I do at my LFS is buy £5 or mixed random plants, I get a nice sized bag for that and I can fill up the spaces in all of my tanks with it.

I do this every 2-3 months or whenever I think I need to.

may I suggest you try cabomba as it is bushy, and seems to do quite well when it is not planted.


----------

